# Locating buried sprinkler valves



## upcondor

Bought a home with a sprinkler system already installed. For some strange reason the valve location were not marked. Now I am trying to locate them. Have tried a device called "The Chatterbox". It was not effective at all.
Trying to avoid expensive options and first try to find them myself.

Any help or suggestions will be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## newsharker

sprinkler valves are covered by a plastic cover. if you can't see them try a steel rake it gets through the grass and you will hear it. otherwise a metal rod same noise.


----------



## bassguitarman

This is the way I found six of them for a friend about 15 years ago:

I rigged a relay as an interrupter (buzzer) and used it to power each sprinkler valve, one at a time, from the sprinkler control box. I then used an old am/fm boombox to tuned to an unused am frequency. The buzzer creates so much rf noise, it is easy to pick up, and is very concentrated at each valve coil. I just walked around the yard with the boombox until I found each valve. 

Sounds crazy, but it worked great, and should be an easy trick to duplicate if you have an electronics hobbyist around - plus it cost nothing but a little time.


----------



## mudhog

you can find them with divining rods. use some brazing rods from a welder I find water lines septic etc. we use them to find pipelines at work.


----------



## hoosierplugger

bassguitarman said:


> This is the way I found six of them for a friend about 15 years ago:
> 
> I rigged a relay as an interrupter (buzzer) and used it to power each sprinkler valve, one at a time, from the sprinkler control box. I then used an old am/fm boombox to tuned to an unused am frequency. The buzzer creates so much rf noise, it is easy to pick up, and is very concentrated at each valve coil. I just walked around the yard with the boombox until I found each valve.
> 
> Sounds crazy, but it worked great, and should be an easy trick to duplicate if you have an electronics hobbyist around - plus it cost nothing but a little time.


Greenie for you... awesome solution.
Craig


----------



## upcondor

Thanks for all the info & help.......


----------



## DoneWorking

I used the buzzer method posted by bassguitarman and it lead me right to my valve box. I had no luck with any other method that I tried. Great idea!


----------



## ibtbone

old thread revived, and i leaned something too


----------



## kawboy

If you still can't find them you might be able to rent a valve locator from an irrigation supply store.


----------



## LaddH

bassguitarman said:


> This is the way I found six of them for a friend about 15 years ago:
> 
> I rigged a relay as an interrupter (buzzer) and used it to power each sprinkler valve, one at a time, from the sprinkler control box. I then used an old am/fm boombox to tuned to an unused am frequency. The buzzer creates so much rf noise, it is easy to pick up, and is very concentrated at each valve coil. I just walked around the yard with the boombox until I found each valve.
> 
> Sounds crazy, but it worked great, and should be an easy trick to duplicate if you have an electronics hobbyist around - plus it cost nothing but a little time.


Could you provide a little more info on this set up? Like how do you rig a relay as a buzzer and are you talking about using an irrigation system relay or some other type? It sounds like a neat setup.
I could not tell from your post how to wire this up.
I know this is an old thread but it is interesting.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

bassguitarman said:


> This is the way I found six of them for a friend about 15 years ago:
> 
> I rigged a relay as an interrupter (buzzer) and used it to power each sprinkler valve, one at a time, from the sprinkler control box. I then used an old am/fm boombox to tuned to an unused am frequency. The buzzer creates so much rf noise, it is easy to pick up, and is very concentrated at each valve coil. I just walked around the yard with the boombox until I found each valve.
> 
> Sounds crazy, but it worked great, and should be an easy trick to duplicate if you have an electronics hobbyist around - plus it cost nothing but a little time.





LaddH said:


> Could you provide a little more info on this set up? Like how do you rig a relay as a buzzer and are you talking about using an irrigation system relay or some other type? It sounds like a neat setup.
> I could not tell from your post how to wire this up.
> I know this is an old thread but it is interesting.


I am glad I wasn't the only one to think, "Sure, easy for him to say!" Now what the heck did he do? Electricity is still magic to me.


----------

